# Baby prediction help.



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I put Tippy in with Skippy today. She only had one baby last time and it turned out dove. I'm hoping to get more doves out of this litter, but what else could I get?
Heres Tippy, the mom. She is white with what I believe are agouti colored patches (please correct me if I'm wrong. The camera light makes it look brighter than it really is.) She came from a pet store and could be carrying anything.









And this is dad. He is a self black buck. His dad was a PEW from a feeder bin and his mother was self agouti. All his brothers and sisters turned out albino, agouti and black, so I'm pretty sure that's all he's carrying (unless there's some unknown recessive gene I don't know about)








This picture doesn't do him justice! It almost looks like he's losing fur! He's not though don't worry.

What are some possibilities (besides dove) that I could get out of this litter?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Since Tippy looks to be a piebald agouti, producing 1 dove in her last litter she must be A/a C/* and because of the dove P/p. Oh and s/s
Since Dad is black with PEW siblings, I assume since you made the pairing hoping for more doves, this is the pairing that got you the dove in the first place right?
If yes then Dad should be a/a C/c P/p

So in saying that, you could get blacks, agouti, argente, dove and potentially a few of the c dilutes depending on what Mum carries, since Dad carries "c" then the possible dilute versions, (that I can think of) are himilayan, light mock chocolate and cream.
And possibly spotted versions of each of those since Dad may or may not carry the spotting gene.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I get the feeling I may be, (my mind is wandering haha)


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Cordane. I'm so new to this genetics stuff  haha. Yes, This is the pairing that gave me dove. What does argente look like? I've tried looking up pictures and can't find any.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> What does argente look like? I've tried looking up pictures and can't find any.


Put simply, they have an orangey or yellowish coat with a blue/grey undercoat, and pink eyes.

http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/argente.html
The pictures seen on here are definitely more show quality from my understanding but you get the idea from the pictures and description


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks. Those are pretty  Now I'm hoping I get some. :lol:


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Just thought of another question! If none of the babies from this litter have spots, does it mean that SkippyJon does not carry the spotting gene? He would be S/S right? Then to get spotted babies I'd have to breed one of the babies back to the mom? Is this correct? I've never really researched genetics before and have no clue what I'm doing, but I think a light bulb just went off in my head. Maybe I can make sense of genetics after all. lol.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

It doesn't necessarily mean that he doesn't carry the spotting gene but I suppose you could say that it is less likely that he does. For example, I have a buck who is Agouti and 90% of the time, he doesn't produce agoutis on the litter - bad example but you see what I mean.
Yes, since Mum is s/s, all the babies will carry the spotting gene so breeding back to mum should give you spotted 

Don't worry about understanding genetics, I didn't understand it til after a year of breeding and even then I didn't have a firm grasp on it. Nowadays, I'm as "genius" as they come in my little town in regards to mouse genetics (or so people who ask me questions say..)


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I still feel like a light bulb went off in my head lol. Like something just clicked


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

But if he is S/S having he would never produce a spotted baby right?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

oooohhhh! and is this site accurate? http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/chart.html
I feel like learning now


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Correct  the only way he would produce spotted babies is if he carried the gene.
The finnmouse site is brilliant by the way


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm getting so excited about this


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, thought of something else. The dove baby they had before looks something like this a/a C/c p/p S/s right? Or would it have to be c/c in order for the coat to be diluted? I thought c/c was albino though. So I am thinking this is a weird one where its visible even when iit's C/c. I am a little confused on the "c" part, but I really think I am starting to catch on! I've looked at a few sites and it's all coming together for me. Literally yesterday I knew almost nothing about genetics and today... I've at least got the gist of it. It's kind of amazing.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Ok. 
For c dilutions to show, there must be two. They are recessive so there HAS TO be two for it to show. As for why you dove is the colour it is - pink eyes also dilute colour, a dove is genetically a pink eyed black


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Grr.. So then it would be C/*?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

See that's what I thought in the first place then I thought about it too hard and changed my mind . So what would happen if it had c/c and p/p would it be more diluted?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

never mind.. that one was obvious!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> never mind.. that one was obvious!


To some, its not as obvious. While c/c is albino and albino has pink eyes, those pink eyes are pink because of the c/c and not because of p/p
Does that make sense? It is possible to get c-p linked but from what I understand, they aren't hugely common.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

yeah, made perfect sense.


----------

